# T5 Light Distance Question



## Auburn1985 (Sep 21, 2013)

In my 2x4 veg-only tent, I have a 4' 6-bulb T5 fixture.

Due to heat issues, I have the following 2 choices:

1. Use 4 bulbs and keep the fixture 2-3 inches above the canopy.

OR

2. Use all 6 bulbs and keep the fixture 7-8 inches above the canopy.

I assume number 2 is better.  Is this correct?

Thanks


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 21, 2013)

IMO 2 is better the 10,000 lumens will benefit the plants more,


----------



## sunakard2000 (Sep 22, 2013)

i would agree that the boosted lums would be better however keep a close eye on your vegging plants, lights too far away could result in some stretching as the plants try to reach the far away light. as the distance from canopy to light increases the light energy photons lose their energy potenicy the further they travel so a further away light will have weaker rays of energy then a closer light, which as i said could cause stretching as they plants look for that tastier stronger light energy. keep a careful eye on them, and if they do start to stretch maybe think about getting a better exhaust fan for the veg tent to get some of that extra heat out so you can keep your T5s lower. maybe an additional osscelating fan with somewhat of an upward angle so its blowing up towards and across the lights helping to cool them. just a few ideas. althought i use a 4ft 4bulb T5 fixture in my veg area and its a perfect size , i wana say my veg closet is 4x2, or pretty darn close to that.


----------

